# Guido venne che sapeva di vino



## xSundae

Bonsoir à tous, 

je suis face à une expression extraite de La Bella Estate de Pavese, que je n'arrive pas à démêler : 

"Guido venne che sapeva di vino, ..." 

Merci de m'aider à trouver une traduction la plus proche possible du texte original et éviter de trop larges interprétations car c'est une exigence fondamentale de ma professeure, et c'est pour cette raison que je viens chercher de l'aide ici. Ah oui, "Guido" est un prénom, ce n'est pas lui qui pose problème à la compréhension ! 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonsoir xSundae et bienvenue sur le forum ,

Si je te réordonne la phrase et qu'en plus je te dis que "saper di qualcosa" signifie "sentir (dans le sens de exhaler l'odeur) quelque chose", tu pourras certainement proposer toi-même une traduction --c'est la coutume sur ce forum -- avant que nous t'en confirmions la validité :"Guido, che sapeva di vino, venne..." (Ho trovato quel brano in internet solo come facendo parte de _La scala d'oro_ de Franco Riccardiello *CLIC*. In realtà è una citazione di Pavese, come precisato da Mylla nel post #6)
​Sans rancune ? 

Edit in arancione


----------



## xSundae

Merci beaucoup, évidemment maintenant c'est très clair ! 
Alors je proposerais dans ce cas, " Guido, qui sentait le vin, vint ..." et ça colle parfaitement avec la suite "ma Ginia preferiva l'odore caldo della pelle". 
Je trouve pourtant que la formulation est maladroite, pensez-vous que cette reformulation serait acceptable : "Guida revint, sentant le vin" 
Merci en tout cas pour votre réponse rapide, efficace et éclairante !


----------



## xSundae

Et doublement merci pour la rectification de la source erronée, due à la lecture du mauvais document ! En espérant ne pas vous avoir choqué !


----------



## matoupaschat

Moi, je dirais plutôt, par souci d'euphonie, "Guido arriva, qui sentait le vin" ou "Guido arriva, sentant le vin" ou "Guido arriva, il sentait le vin".
Ah j'oubliais presque, on a l'habitude sur les forums italiens de se tutoyer. Heureux de t'avoir été utile !
À la prochaine...

Matou.

PS: Quand tu veux ajouter quelque chose à ton dernier message avant qu'il y ait eu une réponse, tu dois le modifier : il y a un bouton _ad hoc_ qui doit apparaître dans le fil sous ton message.


----------



## mylla

matoupaschat, il link che hai inserito tu, a quanto pare è un romanzo di fantascienza che cita alcuni paragrafi de La bella estate di Pavese.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ops, scusa, ho solo un'infarinatura di letteratura italiana , come pure Google . Cercavo il testo con quella frase e non sono stato attento...


----------



## mylla

non ti preoccupare, ho puntualizzato solo perché xSundae pensava già di aver sbagliato!


----------



## xSundae

Effectivement je n'avais pas remarqué le bouton en question, c'est la première fois que je m'inscris sur un forum, je n'ai pas encore vraiment l'habitude  . Merci pour ton aide et ta sympathie ! Je vais donc opter aussi pour "arriva" en ce qui concerne la traduction, la répétition du son "in" me gêne un peu. 

Je suis rassurée si le texte est bien de Pavese, j'étais consternée quand j'ai cru m'être trompée de source, merci à vous deux donc, et à une prochaine fois ! 

PS: je sais que sur certains forums, quand un "problème" est résolu, il faut "clore" le sujet , faut-il que je fasse quelque chose de ce genre ici ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Non, il n'y a rien de spécial à faire. Il arrive assez souvent que quelqu'un "rouvre" un fil assez ancien pour apporter sa contribution ou demander une précision sur le même sujet. C'est d'ailleurs ce que le réglement prescrit de faire, pour faciliter les recherches ultérieures. Encore faut-il avoir trouvé soi-même le bon fil, et ça, c'est pas de la tarte .


----------



## xSundae

Très bien ! Oui j'ai d'abord cherché si quelqu'un avait déjà abordé ma question de près ou de loin, mais pas facile de s'y retrouver .


----------



## simenon

Attenzione: "Guido venne che sapeva di vino"  non equivale a "Guido, che sapeva di vino, venne".
Nel primo caso si tratta di un uso colloquiale, parlato, del "che" (un uso che le grammatiche direbbero "scorretto") che non corrisponde al pronome "il quale". Nel secondo caso invece la frase è perfettamente corretta dal punto di vista sintattico, ma non si potrebbe scrivere così senza una continuazione (bisognerebbe continuare: p. es. Guido, che sapeva di vino, venne a cercarmi). La frase di Pavese invece va benissimo da sola: il senso è che quando Guido arrivò sapeva di vino (anche questo uso del verbo "sapere" per dire "odorare" è abbastanza colloquiale).
Insomma qui, come dice Matou, l'equivalente è "Guido arriva, qui sentait le vin" ou "Guido arriva, sentant le vin". Andrebbe mantenuta la sintassi un po' sgrammaticata che dà alla frase un tono parlato.


----------



## xSundae

Grazie per le esplicazioni, penso che verrò spesso a chierdervi consigli, siete tutti due veramente bravissimi !


----------



## matoupaschat

Attenti però a non commettere un ipercorrettivismo! Adesso che sto meglio, ritorno su questo thread perché credo sinceramente che------------------------------------------------------​ 

il significato e il registro linguistico di uso di queste espressioni francesi e italiane siano meramente equivalenti nelle due lingue,
le sensazioni procurate nelle due lingue siano identiche a seconda dei costrutti.
In francese, una relativa introdotta da "qui" può benissimo stare per una causale (restrittiva) introdotta da "parce que".
Lo faccio notare anche a te, cara Sim, perché ti può essere  utile per la professione .

Intanto, buon anno a tutti 

Matou


----------



## simenon

Ciao Matou. Sì, mi è utile quello che dici sul pronome qui in francese. Quanto al caso in questione, può darsi che le due costruzioni, francese e italiana, si equivalgano, credo di sì, non ne sono sicura, perché non so esattamente come sarebbe percepito in francese "Guido vint/retourna qui savait de vin", ma in italiano "che sapeva di vino" non è una causale. E' una forma parlata, leggermente scorretta, di uso del che, perché normalmente il "che" relativo non si potrebbe mettere dopo il verbo. Per fare la frase in modo corretto in italiano credo che bisognerebbe usare una coordinata "Guido venne e sapeva di vino". O cambiarla completamente, per es. "quando Guido venne/tornò, sapeva di vino". Oltretutto leggendo il brano completo anche la scelta del verbo "arriver" mi pare fuori luogo, perché lui sta nel letto con Ginia, si alza, beve il vino e poi "venne che sapeva di vino". 
Non sono suggerimenti di traduzione ma solo indicazioni per far capire il tono, che del resto è più o meno sempre così in Pavese. Quindi credo che traducendo qui si possa usare sia il "qui sentait" (se fa lo stesso effetto che in italiano) sia il "sentant". L'importante è nell'insieme rendere questo tipo di sintassi un po' parlata, leggermente scorretta, oltre all'andamento cantilenante tipico della prosa di Pavese.


----------



## matoupaschat

> ma in italiano "che sapeva di vino" non è una causale


Come sei sicura? Sei in contatto diretto con l'autore? Non ho mai detto che era una causale, ho solo detto " In francese, una relativa introdotta da "qui" può benissimo *stare per *una causale (restrittiva) introdotta da "parce que" ", cioè che _si poteva capire come/fungeva _da causale (restrittiva). Vale anche per l'italiano, credo, ma scusa, non ho il tempo adesso di cercare nella grammatica del Serianni per documentare la mia teoria. 
Per un mio pensiero sui grammatici, vedi http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2761252.
Nessuno direbbe mai in francese "Guido vint sentant le vin", salvo per fare una battutaccia, al massimo si dirà "Guido arriva sentant le vin" ; tutti userebbero qui una relativa "Guido, qui sentait le vin, arriva". Stiamo usando "arriva" per evitare le cacofonie tipo vint/vin ecc.
Ciao!


----------



## simenon

Ciao di nuovo Matou, credo che ci sia un malinteso. Non dicevo che il "che" non può introdurre una causale (la può introdurre ma in teoria ci vorrebbe l'accento "ché"), dicevo solo che in questa frase non la introduce. Quindi non ha senso consultare il Serianni. E non c'entra essere in contatto con l'autore, se leggi il brano intero è evidente. Guido non torna "perché sapeva di vino". Guido stava a letto, poi si alza per prendere il vino e torna che sa di vino, torna con un odore di vino addosso, con l'alito che sa di vino, di' come vuoi, ma il senso è quello. Quanto a "venire" non proponevo "vint" per il francese, è chiaro che la scelta del termine francese giusto spetta ai francese, dicevo solo che secondo me, leggendo il brano per intero, "arriver" non va bene (ma può darsi che mi sbagli) perché "arriver" fa pensare (almeno credo) all'arrivo di qualcuno che prima non c'era, mentre lui si è solo alzato un momento dal letto e poi ci è tornato. A meno che in francese non si possa dire che qualcuno si alza dal letto, prend du vin et ensuite "arrive" dans le lit.


----------



## matoupaschat

Con il contesto, d'accordo, "arriver" non va, meglio, anzi ottimo, "s'approcher". Scusa non ho nessun'affinità speciale con Pavese. Comunque, vedo lo stile del brano come piuttosto ricercato, con un pizzico di regionalismo


> in italiano "che sapeva di vino" non è una causale _certo, ma il significato potrebbe esserlo, perfino senza l'accento!_ . E' una forma parlata, leggermente scorretta _permettimi di dubitarne, diciamo che non è letteraria, aulica"_



In questo caso, userei "Guido s'approcha sentant le vin" (lingua neutra livello medio alto) o "Guido s'approcha, il sentait le vin" (con una semplice virgola, tra le proposizioni) .
NB Invio per vedere meglio la resa nella sequela di post (che rogna, il SW)


----------



## simenon

Sì, con s'approcha mi pare ottimo. Forse preferisco la tua seconda ipotesi, "Guido s'approcha, il sentait le vin", mi sembra più vicina all'originale. Quanto al famoso "che" causale, certo sintatticamente è possibile (in questa frase non lo è non per la sintassi ma perché non avrebbe senso), anche se per l'appunto è una forma parlata. Quando dico "un po' scorretta" non intendo dare una sfumatura negativa, ma semplicemente far capire la percezione che si ha di una frase. Io non sono affatto una fautrice della grammatica e della correttezza, non mi fraintendere, ma per esempio quando traduco ho bisogno di sapere se un autore scrive con una certa disinvoltura o rispettando ogni minima norma grammaticale dei manuali o violandole completamente. Mi serve capirlo per scegliere lo stile da adottare in italiano. E così suppongo a chi traduce dall'italiano serva sapere a quale registro linguistico appartiene una certa forma. Tornando alla questione del "che" causale, se per esempio scrivo "Si mise la giacca, che aveva freddo" con il "che" al posto del "perché", il senso si capisce e va benissimo in un romanzo, ma il mio stile risulterà connotato, non neutro, perché si tratta di una struttura sintattica che non appartiene normalmente alla lingua scritta (non è questione di lingua aulica o letteraria), quindi quell'uso sarà notato dal lettore, non sarà neutro. Il che, ripeto, non è una critica, i romanzi non si propongono di avere uno stile neutro, ognuno sceglie lo stile che vuole. Ma difficilmente troverai una frase del genere in un saggio.


----------



## matoupaschat

> Sì, con s'approcha mi pare ottimo. Forse preferisco la tua seconda ipotesi


Siamo d'accordo --ma guarda che non era un suggerimento, era una certezza -- salvo sui dettagli grammaticali, quelli più piccoli, nel mezzo del tuo post (che: vedi Ser. XIV-82 in primis e I-177-b)  ma non importa. Sono perfino più cavilloso di te. E mi vedi anche d'accordo con la fine.
A proposito di fine, buon capodanno 
Matou


----------



## simenon

Buon capodanno anche a te.


----------



## matoupaschat

simenon said:


> ..per esempio quando traduco ho bisogno di sapere se un autore scrive con una certa disinvoltura o rispettando ogni minima norma grammaticale dei manuali o violandole completamente. Mi serve capirlo per scegliere lo stile da adottare in italiano. E così suppongo a chi traduce dall'italiano serva sapere a quale registro linguistico appartiene una certa forma_L'inghippo però é sapere se tutti concordino, perché lo stile percepito dal lettore o dal traduttore è un sentimento del tutto personale e dipende essenzialmente dalla cultura (bi)linguistica e generale_. Tornando alla questione del "che" causale, se per esempio scrivo "Si mise la giacca, che aveva freddo" con il "che" al posto del "perché", il senso si capisce e va benissimo in un romanzo, ma il mio stile risulterà connotato, non neutro, perché si tratta di una struttura sintattica che non appartiene normalmente alla lingua scritta (non è questione di lingua aulica o letteraria), quindi quell'uso sarà notato dal lettore, non sarà neutro _Ci mancherebbe! Stessa osservazione di prima_. Il che, ripeto, non è una critica, i romanzi non si propongono di avere uno stile neutro, ognuno sceglie lo stile che vuole. Ma difficilmente troverai una frase del genere in un saggio. _Ovvio, cara Watson!_


Cominciamo l'anno in quarta, poi ti lascio in pace fino al capodanno successivo .
Gli spunti verdi indicano che sono d'accordo.

Auguri sinceri a tutti gli amici di WRF 

Matou.


----------



## simenon

Ma vedi Matou, tu dici ovvio Watson, ma quell'ovvio contraddice, per l'esempio in questione, il fatto che hai detto poco prima, ovvero che lo stile percepito è personale. Non dico che non sia personale mai, ma in questo caso non lo è. Cioè, ci sarà magari qualche italiano che percepisce "Si mise la giacca, che aveva freddo" come una costruzione possibile anche in un saggio (ovvero "neutra"), ma saranno 1 su 100 o su 1000 e non certo gli scrittori stessi. Credo che si possa dire con ragionevole certezza che l'autore ha scelto consapevolmente una forma che di solito non appartiene all'italiano scritto. E quindi ritengo anche (ma qui si entra nel campo delle scelte di traduzione e quindi nel campo dell'incerto) che questo stile (diciamo volutamente disinvolto dal punto di vista sintattico) vada reso in traduzione. Che poi non c'entra con la frase iniziale, visto che siamo tutti d'accordo (se ho ben capito) che nel caso della frase di Pavese, il che non  ha valore causale. Ma anche in quel caso ritengo che la scelta di una forma sintattica (venne che sapeva di vino) che nemmeno troveresti mai in un saggio sia del tutto consapevole. 
Auguri pure a te. E a tutti.


----------



## matoupaschat

Sono stato un po' confuso nell'esprimermi (come dicevo, trovo il SW particolarmente ostico quando si cerchi di ripondere in modalità avanzata, ma forse per un mio maggior innervosimento dovuto ai miei problemi tiroidei) . _Ovvio, ecc_. era per _" Ma difficilmente troverai una frase del genere in un saggio".
_
Eccomi di nuovo con certe modifiche bloccate, torno più tardi, scusa


----------



## simenon

Ciao. Non ti preoccupare, mi dispiace per i problemi tiroidei. Ma l'avevo capito che ovvio era per quello, penso che ti sia espresso perfettamente. Il SW non so cosa sia, ahimè.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ecco, il sito funziona nuovamente, da un po' di tempo credo facciano la manutenzione alla mattina. 
Nel mio pensiero, sempre mal espresso, non dicevo che "lo stile percepito è personale" ma che il sentimento che nasce dalla percezione è del tutto personale, tu un brano lo trovi bello, io ci arriccio il naso e per un altro succede invece il contrario.


----------



## simenon

Ah certo, questo sì.


----------



## matoupaschat

Dimenticavo, grazie della compassione . 
Riguardo ai punti grammaticali, beh, suppongo tu abbia riletto quello che indicavo sopra (che: vedi Ser. XIV-82 in primis e I-177-b). Quindi, se dissenti dal Serianni, parla subito, se invece sei d'accordo, taci per sempre 

Gattone-non-coniglietto-da-farsi-mangiare-crudo-crudo


----------



## simenon

Non ti posso rispondere perché sono fuori città e non ho il Serianni con me. Ti farò sapere appena torno a casa. Comunque difficilmente dissentirò da Serianni.


----------



## matoupaschat

matoupaschat said:


> Riguardo ai punti grammaticali, beh, suppongo tu abbia riletto quello che indicavo sopra (che: vedi Ser. XIV-82 in primis e I-177-b). Quindi, se dissenti dal Serianni, parla subito, se invece sei d'accordo, taci per sempre





simenon said:


> Non ti posso rispondere perché sono fuori città e non ho il Serianni con me. Ti farò sapere appena torno a casa. Comunque difficilmente dissentirò da Serianni.


Ciao Sim,
Quasi una settimana... devo concludere che taci per sempre? Spero di no, mi mancheresti tanto!
Matou
PS Ops, scusa mi sono ripreso/(ripresa: ) la parola  =>





matoupaschat said:


> Cominciamo l'anno in quarta, poi ti lascio in pace fino al capodanno successivo .
> Matou.


----------



## simenon

Scusa, Matou, oggi pomeriggio lo cerco. E' che sono indietrissimo su tutta la linea, non ho tempo di fare niente e dimentico le cose.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bienvenue au club !!! 
Casomai, ti do il nome del mio farmaco (ormoni tiroidei L-Thyroxine) su prescrizione medica, dietro analisi sanguigna. Maintenant je suis tellement speedé que je saute au plafond, fais grimper aux murs mes proches et la famille. Io stesso sono come Tarzan, salto da palo _in liana_ in continuazione .
Matou


----------



## simenon

Ecco, ho consultato il Serianni, ma sinceramente non capisco in cosa dovrebbe contraddire la risposta che ho già dato. Dice esattamente, anche se ovviamente in modo più approfondito e chiaro, quello che ho detto anche io. In XIV-82 parla semplicemente del famoso "che polivalente" (che fra le varie funzioni può avere anche quella causale), sottolineando anche lui che si tratta di un uso che appartiene al "registro colloquiale" (io ho detto "parlato" che è esattamente la stessa cosa) e aggiungendo che ha molte attestazioni anche letterarie, cosa che non mi sono mai sognata di mettere in dubbio, perché nella letteratura ci sono spesso attestazioni di usi tipici del parlato (più difficile, come già dicevo, trovarle nei saggi). Se quello che mi contesti è l'uso dell'aggettivo "(leggermente) scorretto", avevo già spiegato in un secondo messaggio che lo intendevo in questo senso. Quindi non vedo cosa altro potrei aggiungere. 
Quanto al secondo punto che citi, I-177-b, lì si dice solo che (in teoria, secondo la grammatica tradizionale, eccetera eccetera) sul "che" = "perché" ci vorrebbe l'accento e sugli altri "che" no. E anche questo lo avevamo già appurato.
In ogni caso tutto ciò (su cui sono e sono sempre stata perfettamente d'accordo) non toglie che nel caso di Pavese non si tratta di un "che" causale, perché lì una causale non avrebbe alcun senso.
p.s. anzi in realtà avevo scritto "colloquiale" anche io nella prima risposta.


----------



## matoupaschat

simenon said:


> Ecco, ho consultato il Serianni, ma sinceramente non capisco in cosa dovrebbe contraddire la risposta che ho già dato. Dice esattamente, anche se ovviamente in modo più approfondito e chiaro, quello che ho detto anche io. In XIV-82 parla semplicemente del famoso "che polivalente" (che fra le varie funzioni può avere anche quella causale), sottolineando anche lui che si tratta di un uso che appartiene al "registro colloquiale" (io ho detto "parlato" che è esattamente la stessa cosa) e aggiungendo che ha molte attestazioni anche letterarie, cosa che non mi sono mai sognata di mettere in dubbio, perché nella letteratura ci sono spesso attestazioni di usi tipici del parlato (più difficile, come già dicevo, trovarle nei saggi). Se quello che mi contesti è l'uso dell'aggettivo "(leggermente) scorretto", avevo già spiegato in un secondo messaggio che lo intendevo in questo senso. Quindi non vedo cosa altro potrei aggiungere.
> Quanto al secondo punto che citi, I-177-b, lì si dice solo che (in teoria, secondo la grammatica tradizionale, eccetera eccetera) sul "che" = "perché" ci vorrebbe l'accento e sugli altri "che" no. E anche questo lo avevamo già appurato.
> In ogni caso tutto ciò (su cui sono e sono sempre stata perfettamente d'accordo) non toglie che nel caso di Pavese non si tratta di un "che" causale, perché lì una causale non avrebbe alcun senso.
> p.s. anzi in realtà avevo scritto "colloquiale" anche io nella prima risposta.


Accordo pieno e senza restrizione su tutta la linea. Diciamo che avevo capito male, o  più esattamente letto male, spesso le risposte dove si citino più passaggi mi risultano di stesura non agevole per i vari livelli non chiaramente distinguibili. Ogni tanto il sistema di modalità avanzata mi manda in bestia, mi perdo tra i suoi meandri: purtroppo, sono abbastanza nervoso, pare sia normale..
Ciao, a presto
Matou


----------



## simenon

Viva l'accordo pieno. Quanto alle incomprensioni devo ammettere che spesso rispondo un po' frettolosamente, i pensieri si accavallano, l'intenzione dimostrativa prevale stupidamente sulle altre, il che non giova alla chiarezza. Comunque tutto è bene quel che finisce bene. Ciao anche a te.


----------

